# Ammo Tax



## shu9265 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ammo Tax

The bill that is being pushed in 18 states (including Illinois and Indiana) requires all ammunition to be encoded by the manufacture a data
base of all ammunition sales. So they will know how much you buy and what calibers. Nobody can sell any ammunition after June 30, 2009 unless the
ammunition is coded.

Any privately held un coded ammunition must be destroyed by July 1, 2011. (Including hand loaded ammo.) They will also charge a .05 cent
tax on every round so every box of ammo you buy will go up at least $2.50 or more!


This legislation is currently pending in 18 states: Alabama, Arizona, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky,
Maryland, Mississippi, Missouri, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, and Washington.

To find more about the anti-gun group that is sponsoring this legislation and the specific legislation for each state, go to:

```
http://ammunitionaccountability.org/Legislation.htm
```


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

.05 for a 22 round. I guess a 500 brick would set them gang bangers back some cash. Why don't we just outlaw stupid people. Sure would improve my quality of life more than an ammo tax will. People that propose legislation like this is why I buy guns and ammo.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

No comment...but you can guess what I am thinking politically right now.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Fishstix said:


> No comment...but you can guess what I am thinking politically right now.


Me too. I'm biting my tongue (fingers) right now. I'm just glad that Ohio isn't involved, so far. That's a wonder, eh? It shouldn't be long....


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with squid1 just outlaw the stupid people.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

> (3) Current technology for matching a bullet used in a crime to the gun that fired it has worked moderately well for years, but presupposes that the weapon was recovered by law enforcement; and
> (4) Bullet coding is a new and effective way for law enforcement to quickly identify persons of interest in gun crime investigations.


Does anyone REALLY believe that encoding ammunition will prevent murders?
Do we REALLY believe that the BG will purchase ammunition and then go out and shoot someone?
All this will do is create another black market enterprise by which the lawless will get rich(er) and the law abiding citizens are forced to adhere to another feel good law that makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i think everyone just needs to relax and go read some "facts" about the matter and not jump on the overhyped reworded statements from pro-gun groups.You guys know how politics work. Both sides use scare tactics and stretch the truth to get people to jump on board one way or another.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

shu9265 said:


> Ammo Tax
> 
> They will also charge a .05 cent
> tax on every round so every box of ammo you buy will go up at least $2.50 or more!


COST NUMBER, ESTIMATED AT $0.005 PER BULLET OR ROUND OF AMMUNITION. $0.005 is 1/2 cent per bullet not 5 cents per bullet. Pretty crazy not matter what the tax. Plus the cost to try to keep track of the billions of shells made each year....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea, it might start at 1/2 cent per round, but when was the last time the government lowered any taxes? I've always been afraid the anti gunners might take the route towards ammo. If they can get a tax started, and then get it high enough, who is going to buy guns you can't afford to shoot? Like a car and $15 a gallon gas. Especially if they can sell the tax as being for some feel good cause. To stop crime? If you oppose it, then you must be a criminal. They started down that road with non toxic shells, because they KNEW from the beggining the alternatives to lead were limited and expensive. Now, they have been pushing for it in every state, because it is EXPENSIVE. Non toxic bullets sounds like a fancy term for a poor shot. In fact, I musta accidentally bought some........


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Any privately held un coded ammunition must be destroyed by July 1, 2011. (Including hand loaded ammo.) 
Don,t know about u guys but I don't have any old ammo


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I second that!!!!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

bet there will be quite a few "outlaws" that make some serious cash by stockpiling uncoded ammo now and selling it on the blackmarket in the near future.


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

What about the brass? Or will they outlaw reloading?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I could think of some good ways to "destroy " my uncoded ammo, including my handloads/reloads. Target rich environment. 
Huntinbull


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah man, this should really take a bite out of crime. Where do they find these idiots that come up with this #$&#37;^&*(.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Deadwood said:


> Ah man, this should really take a bite out of crime. Where do they find these idiots that come up with this #$%^&*(.


Haarruummpphh ...... we elected them!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!! Imagine what they'll do with unregistered guns if they can get this BS passed!! We'll all be criminals for owning grandpa's passed-down guns and all our other (favorites  )!!! We can only pray now!!!!


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Stauff said:


> Haarruummpphh ...... we elected them!


Go easy on that "we " thing  ,,,, I think I lost every vote I punched in the last election.  

1roofmusky, I am afraid you are right. I have a rifle and shotgun that was passed down from my great grandfather. I would love to pass 1 to each of my great grandsons ages 3 and 6 months but looks like that is not to be.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Its funny that if we DO all give up our ammo and unregistered guns-the only people with them still will be the criminals! Then we'll all be sittin' ducks and the criminals' weapons/ammo will still be untraceable. *WHO CAME UP WITH THIS GENIOUS PLAN ?!?!?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I read on another website that there is legislation being drawn up in New York that would also limit a person to buying no more than 100rds of ammo in a 90 day period, boy if the encoded ammo was to actually become reality wouldnt that make your ammo attractive to crooks..imagine what a 50rd box of 9MM could go for, and who says you have to leave a round at the scene of the crime, a revolver doesnt kick out rounds, most shotguns dont, they have brass catchers for semi-autos.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

If I understand this whole encoding process, both the brass casing and the bullet will be encoded. When you purchase ammo you have to show a valid drivers license. The information is traceable back to the original purchaser.
I wonder how all the collected information will be input into a central database for comparison ?
In addition, all ammunition whether purchased new, or hand loaded must be destroyed if its not encoded. It would then be a felony if you are caught with un-coded ammunition.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like alot of trouble to go through(especially if your goal is just helping with crime scene work) probably wouldnt be cheap to get this thing off the ground either, the ammo mfg are not going to eat it they are going to pass it on down, but then again if you can only buy 400rds a year legally you wont have to worry about that much.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

1roofmusky said:


> THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!! Imagine what they'll do with unregistered guns if they can get this BS passed!! We'll all be criminals for owning grandpa's passed-down guns and all our other (favorites  )!!! We can only pray now!!!!


Thank goodness (at least here in Ohio) you do not have to register guns.
The paper work that you fill out when you purchase a gun is not a registration and there is also no need to do any paper work when you buy from a private owner FTF (face to face).

The often talked about "Gun show loop hole" is the FTF transfer of a fire arm that needs no paper work or back ground check.

There are many,many fire arms that the government does not know about or has lost track of due to private sales,handing down or giving away of the weapons (not to mention the ones that have been stolen).

The day of every one registering all their guns isn't here yet. Let's all hope that it never comes to that.


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

Now not only do I have to bury money in my back yard, but ammunition to!


----------

